# Revell Spin Drive



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Did you all see this yet?

http://www.revell.com/spindrive/index.html

Anyone seen them up close? Is it the same as the ones we've seen sold by LifeLike and JWL?

--rick

edit: my bad. does JWL in fact sell hand-crank sets? i thought they did, but now i can't find them...


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Must be for third world countries were electricity is not very abundant.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I've always thought it would be funny to have team racing where the lanes are powered by stationary bicycles with generators. One guy drives while the other pedals. :devil:


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

These things work great I have a demo setup in my shop and cannot keep the kids or the children away from them!!! These are great for those ages from 5-100!!! The wheels light up and the faster you crank the faster they go!!!


----------



## ColKlunk (Feb 23, 2009)

*controllers*

there's a problem with the spin controllers

I've had 5 outta 6 go bad

Hobby Services just keep sending me new ones

my 5 bad ones lasted about 5-10 minutes


----------



## my_design (Dec 8, 2010)

I like them and have heard from some stores that the demos are going great.
Col, Do you have a store? and if so where?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*wow...*

What a gimmick...
I try it! :wave:
BTW, looks like Artin type track from the picture...

Scott


----------

